# Business Cards Came In!!!



## D-B-J (Jul 25, 2014)

&#128513;&#128513;

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 25, 2014)

Congrats man they look good, time to hand them out haha


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2014)

Kewl Beans

:cheer:

I keep checking my mailbox every day for a copy of one  :mrgreen:


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Kewl Beans
> 
> :cheer:
> 
> I keep checking my mailbox every day for a copy of one  :mrgreen:



I haven't your address. PM it to me and I'll send one [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Kewl Beans
> ...



Oh yeah, that might help   :hug::

but 'ya know ... I tend to check my mailbox every day anyways


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2014)

Put a stack in Chipotle free lunch drawing.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmmm&#8230;so, it doesn't even bother you that "portraits" is spelled wrong?





 I'm just kidding! But I bet I made you look!! :mrgreen:
These are nice; I like 'em. My endorsement, and about $2 will get you a cup of coffee (but only at the cheap places, Starbucks will cost you extra&#8230


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Hmmm&#8230;so, it doesn't even bother you that "portraits" is spelled wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so mean!!!! I definitely did check.  You shall have the moniker of TPF Jokester... You aren't a junkie!

Thanks, I like them too 

Jake


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm&#8230;so, it doesn't even bother you that "portraits" is spelled wrong?
> ...


She had me going for a few seconds too ... made the hair on my neck stand on end .. I'm sure your eyes popped out of their sockets.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



You bet they did!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...




:badangel:  Heehee&#8230;that WAS mean, wasn't it? But I just couldn't resist!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



I'll forgive you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...




awwww

isn't that sweet ....


----------

